# Someone stole my tablesaw



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Somebody last night came into our yard and took my tablesaw
I am bummed
Didn't pay much for it but is was a very nice saw
Called the police but not much they can do !

Scott


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

wow is all i can say


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Keep an eye out on Craigslist. Crooks can be pretty dumb. Like the guy who wrote the bank holdup note on the back of one his deposit slips.

They just might try to sell it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Did you put that BS in the house? They might come back!


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Man that freaking sucks 
Keep an eye on Craigslist and any local selling places. Might check in with some pawn shops. 
Unless you have a serial number or some kind of identification tho I'm not sure you can "prove" it's yours.
Also might invest in some recording video cams. It totally sucks that people are so pathetic that they'll steal especially since those type of people aren't the kinda folks that'll work with it. You might also check around they may have been to lazy to carry it very far . Hope you can get it back. 
Might file a claim with your insurance 
Also regardless of if the police can do anything or not make them file a report. If the thieves come back it'll b another nail in their coffin. Where I use to live my mail box got beat up or stolen at least once a year. The cops never would do anything but I had them come out every single time to fill out a report in case they ever caught the inbreed jerks that were doing it


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

is that the saw you just got a few weeks ago ???


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Next time..add a log chain to the saw….and a big padlock…


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Yep
And I never even got to use it !
$30 down the drain


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Did you put that BS in the house? They might come back!
> 
> - Andybb


Andy: "Did you put that BS in the house? They might come back!

I believe he said someone stole it.How does he put it back in the House? Maybe I'm missing something here?

Rick


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Band Saw not bull S-crap


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Fresch" Would you point out the location of the "Bandsaw" in the Photo please. I can't seem to find it.

Oh wait! You're saying "BS" stands for "Band Saw" not Bull Droppings. Still ???


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

The bandsaw is safe
It was the new 1986 tablesaw someone decided I did not need any more
Scott


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

The little guy up there in the corner needs to go on patrol


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Sell the dog and next time put your gear in the garage with the roller door down.


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Who could part with this doll
?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

That sucks. Maybe you're secretly on a game show and Xzibit is going to drive up with your new pimped out tablesaw with built in Xbox and LCD. "Yo dawg, I heard you like saws…"


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> That sucks. Maybe you re secretly on a game show and Xzibit is going to drive up with your new pimped out tablesaw with built in Xbox and LCD. "Yo dawg, I heard you like saws…"
> 
> - Woodknack


"That sucks. Maybe you're secretly on a game show and Xzibit is going to drive up with your new pimped out tablesaw with built in Xbox and LCD. "Yo dawg, I heard you like saws…"

Good One Woodknack!

Rick


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> That sucks. Maybe you re secretly on a game show and Xzibit is going to drive up with your new pimped out tablesaw with built in Xbox and LCD. "Yo dawg, I heard you like saws…"
> 
> - Woodknack


It will be back in a few weeks looking like this:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Woodbutcher come steal a few of my tools if I get them back like that. I wouldn't give up the dog either


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Now this is a real saw


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Now this is a real saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob:

Yes! That is a real fine, well engineered Chain Saw! I've see a lot of others but not like this one.

Usually 2 guys a V-8 Motor and they hope for the best if it keeps running.

This one is Smooth Easily Handled and 2.4 Seconds! WOW!

Unfortunately Trees grow Vertically BUMMER! ....LOL…

Thanks for Posting Buddy!

Rick


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You sure got a good deal on it when you bought. Too bad there are so many low lifes in this world that would steal a nice tool like that. Ask the neighbors, maybe someone saw something. They had to have a truck or trailer to move it.
Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Now this is a real saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY COOL!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Woodbutcher come steal a few of my tools if I get them back like that. I wouldn t give up the dog either
> 
> - corelz125


ROFLMAO


----------



## Shamb3 (Nov 26, 2017)

I wonder how many times this saw has been sold and stolen?


----------

